# resolved

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:24 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## ago

hai provato anche a installare i driver in testing? ( 195.36.15 )

----------

## riverdragon

Hai provato ad aggiornare i driver all'ultima versione?

----------

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

 *sky.return wrote:*   

> come posso fare per installlare l'ultima versione?

 

```
echo "x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers" >> /etc/portage/package.keywords
```

----------

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:07 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## k01

avrai sbagliato a digitare qualcosa, controlla che /etc/portage/package.keywords esista e che il suo contenuto sia corretto

----------

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:09 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

nel file package.keywords devi avere solo categoria/nomepacchetto (nel tuo caso)

quind togli apici virgolette e roba varia

 *sky.return wrote:*   

> PS: che differenza c'è tra .keyword & .unmask?

 

man portage  :Very Happy: 

ma per farla breve in .keyword smascheri i pacchetti, quindi usi i testing  (~)

mentre in .unmask smascheri i cosiddetti hardmasked  (M)

----------

## spillo

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> nel file package.keywords devi avere solo categoria/nomepacchetto (nel tuo caso)
> 
> quind togli apici virgolette e roba varia
> 
>  *sky.return wrote:*   PS: che differenza c'è tra .keyword & .unmask? 
> ...

 ieri ho avuto lo stesso problema, poi ho provato

```
lafilefixer --justfixit 
```

ed ho riavviato la compilazione, che finalmente è riuscita... Spero non sia stato un caso e possa risolvere anche a te.

----------

## ago

 *spillo wrote:*   

> ieri ho avuto lo stesso problema, poi ho provato
> 
> ```
> lafilefixer --justfixit 
> ```
> ...

 

teoricamente non dovrebbe essere quello il problema...ma dopo ogni aggiornamento lanciare quei tool sarebbe una buona cosa, quindi è consigliabile:

```
emerge --sync; emerge -DuNav world; revdep-rebuild; lafilefixer --justfixit
```

oppure usare il mitico GLAU!

----------

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

 *sky.return wrote:*   

> GLAU cosa sarebbe?

 

dai un'occhiata qui

----------

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

hai creato la cartella portage?

```
mkdir /etc/portage
```

poi entraci dentro e crea il file package.keywords e ci scrivi 

```
x11-drivers/nvidia-drivers
```

----------

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ago

sicuramente hai sbagliato qualche carattere...perchè altrimenti è materialmente impossibile...

----------

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devilheart

è cambiata la posizione di un header nei sorgenti del kernel quindi bisogna patchare 2 files dei driver

----------

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## sky.return

----Last edited by sky.return on Sun Apr 04, 2010 2:08 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## devilheart

 *sky.return wrote:*   

>  *devilheart wrote:*   è cambiata la posizione di un header nei sorgenti del kernel quindi bisogna patchare 2 files dei driver 
> 
> quali sono i files da patchare ?  la procedura?

 

è da cambiare conftest.sh e nv-linux.h

```
--- usr/src/nv/conftest.sh 2010-03-30 11:47:45.000000000 +0200

+++ usr/src/nv/conftest.sh 2010-03-30 11:46:47.000000000 +0200

@@ -111,7 +111,7 @@

     fi

 }

-CONFTEST_PREAMBLE="#include <linux/autoconf.h>

+CONFTEST_PREAMBLE="#include <generated/autoconf.h>

     #if defined(CONFIG_XEN) && \

         defined(CONFIG_XEN_INTERFACE_VERSION) &&  !defined(__XEN_INTERFACE_VERSION__)

     #define __XEN_INTERFACE_VERSION__ CONFIG_XEN_INTERFACE_VERSION

--- usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h  2010-03-30 11:47:52.000000000 +0200

+++ usr/src/nv/nv-linux.h  2010-03-30 11:47:13.000000000 +0200

@@ -14,7 +14,7 @@

 #include "nv.h"

-#include <linux/autoconf.h>

+#include <generated/autoconf.h>

 #include <linux/version.h>

 #include <linux/utsname.h>
```

nell'albero c'è già una patch ma si applica solo alla versione 190.53-r1 del driver

----------

